# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Έκθεση "Ενας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία"

## sylver23

Mία πρωτότυπη -όσο και ιδιαίτερης σημασίας- έκθεση με τίτλο «Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία», του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, εγκαινιάζεται την Τετάρτη 21 Ιανουαρίου 2009 στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου.

ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ

----------


## moutsokwstas

ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση, στο πλανηταριο ειναι σωστα? μεχρι ποτε θα διαρκεσει?

----------


## Naias II

Θα διαρκέσει από την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου έως Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009, με ελεύθερη είσοδο για το κοινό. Special θα είναι. Πάντα τέτοια :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δείτε εδώ το σχετικό Δελτίο Τύπου του Ιδρύματος http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...2%26cnode%3D20

----------


## Naias II

Τι έκπληξη και αυτή;;; Μας έχουν και διαθέσιμο υλικό από ιστορικές φωτογραφίες στο link

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μια πολύ όορφη έκθεση που διοργανώνει το Ευγενίδειο Ίδρυμα

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...=791&cnode=209

----------


## sylver23

γιωργο κιτρινη καρτα :Razz:  :Razz: 
δες εδω

----------


## Leo

Όπως είπαν οι φίλοι μας Sylver23 και Giorgos_D παραθέτω το θέμα ανοικτό για εύκολη ανάγνωση και σημειώνω ότι οι ώρες επισκέψεων είναι στο τέλος του κειμένου.


 

*Εκθεση: "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία" του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, από 22 Ιανουαρίου έως 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009* 

Μία πρωτότυπη όσο και ιδιαίτερης σημασίας έκθεση με τίτλο “Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, ξεκινά την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου 2009 στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου (Λεωφόρος Συγγρού 387 , Π. Φάληρο, είσοδος από οδό Πεντέλης 11). 
Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από 125 ελληνόκτητα επιβατηγά πλοία, τα οποία παρουσιάζονται μέσα από 700 και πλέον φωτογραφίες εποχής, άρθρα, και έντυπο υλικό, που εκτίθενται για πρώτη φορά στο Ελληνικό κοινό. 
Οι επισκέπτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία «να ξεναγηθούν» μέσω της εικόνας στα σημαντικότερα πλοία που χάραξαν την πορεία της ελληνόκτητης επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας στον διεθνή χώρο στη διάρκεια του αιώνα που πέρασε και να έρθουν σε επαφή με ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας.

Ξεκινώντας από το πρώτο ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό υπερωκεάνειο «Μωραΐτης», το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1907, η έκθεση συνεχίζει με γνωστά επιβατηγά πλοία που άλλοτε συνέδεσαν τους πλόες τους με το όνειρο χιλιάδων Ελλήνων για μια καλύτερη ζωή σε τόπους μακρινούς, όπως την Αμερική και την Αυστραλία, ενώ άλλοτε υπηρέτησαν με επιτυχία τον χώρο του παγκόσμιου τουρισμού, ως κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Μέσα από την χρονολογική παρουσίαση των πλοίων, διαφαίνονται οι μεγάλες προσπάθειες που κατέβαλλαν διαχρονικά διακεκριμένοι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές κυρίως της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες και να ανταποκριθούν στις προκλήσεις που παρουσίαζε ανέκαθεν ο τομέας της επιβατηγών πλοίων.

Η έκθεση “Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» ακολουθεί την έκδοση του ομότιτλου βιβλίου του συγγραφέα και ιστορικού ερευνητή κ. Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από την “Αργώ Εκδοτική-Διαφημιστική Μ.Ε.Π.Ε.”. 

*Η έκθεση, η οποία παρουσιάζεται σε δύο γλώσσες (ελληνικά-αγγλικά), θα διαρκέσει από την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου έως Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009, με ελεύθερη είσοδο για το κοινό.*

*Ώρες λειτουργίας: Δευτέρα και Τρίτη : 10:00-13:00, Τετάρτη έως Κυριακή:10:00- 20:30.*

----------


## Naias II

Έκανα μια επίσκεψη στην έκθεση σήμερα ωραία ήταν. Δύσκολα μπορούσα να βγάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες διότι οι φωτο είναι γυαλιστερές και χτύπαγε πάνω φως και έκανε αντανάκλαση. Αρκετές πληροφορίες υπάρχουν σε κάθε φωτο. Εντούτοις, όποιος έχει αγοράσει το βιβλίο "Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία" έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες φωτο και στην έκθεση. Όποιος θέλει να το αγοράσει μπορεί να πάει στο κατάστημα του ιδρύματος αλλά κοστίζει 100 ευρώ :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν είναι σε πολυτελή έκδοση (με σκληρό εξώφυλλο κ.λπ.), με όλα τα εκθέματα και τα στοιχεία τους,  δεν είναι πολλά 100 €.
Τόσο κάνουν περίπου τέτοια λευκώματα και για όσους ασχολούνται έχουν συλεκτική αξία, αφού βγαίνουν σε σχετικά περιορισμένο αριθμό και συνήθως δεν επανεκδίδονται μόλις εξαντληθούν.

----------


## Naias II

Ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Είναι πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα με σκληρό εξώφυλλο, σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες Ελληνικά-Αγγλικά.

----------


## Leo

Την έχω την έκδοση είναι πολύ πολύ ωραία, προσεγμένος τόμος κλπ. Είναι όντως ακριβό αλλά μην βιαστείτε να το αγοράσετε τώρα..... στην έκθεση. Κάνετε λίγη υπομονή....  :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το βιβλίο ειναι εξαιρετικό. Λείπουν όμως κάποια πλοία όπως τα ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων, τα ΣΟΦΙΑ, ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ καθώς και άλλα του Ευθυμιάδη, τα παλιά της SUN LINE, κλπ. Ενα πρόβλημα: λόγω βάρους η βιβλιοδεσία θέλει προσοχή γιατί πολλές σελίδες ξεκολλούν από την ράχη του βιβλίου.

----------


## Leo

Είχα χθες την ευκαιρία μαζί με μερικά ακόμη μέλη του nautilia.gr να περιηγηθούμε στην έκθεση η οποία είναι πολύ καλή. 

Θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω που θα την βρείτε (είναι στο Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα - Πλανητάριο και να συμπληρώσω ακόμη ότι η έκθεση θα είναι ανοιχτή μέχρι και τις *8 Φεβρουαρίου* (*Ημέρα της κοπής της πίττας μας*) άρα μπορεί να συνδιαστούν και τα δύο την ίδια ημέρα.

Μην την χάσετε!





*Εκθεση: "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία" του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, από 22 Ιανουαρίου έως 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009*

Μία πρωτότυπη όσο και ιδιαίτερης σημασίας έκθεση με τίτλο “Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, ξεκινά την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου 2009 στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου (Λεωφόρος Συγγρού 387 , Π. Φάληρο, είσοδος από οδό Πεντέλης 11). 

Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από 125 ελληνόκτητα επιβατηγά πλοία, τα οποία παρουσιάζονται μέσα από 700 και πλέον φωτογραφίες εποχής, άρθρα, και έντυπο υλικό, που εκτίθενται για πρώτη φορά στο Ελληνικό κοινό. 
Οι επισκέπτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία «να ξεναγηθούν» μέσω της εικόνας στα σημαντικότερα πλοία που χάραξαν την πορεία της ελληνόκτητης επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας στον διεθνή χώρο στη διάρκεια του αιώνα που πέρασε και να έρθουν σε επαφή με ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας.

Ξεκινώντας από το πρώτο ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό υπερωκεάνειο «Μωραΐτης», το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1907, η έκθεση συνεχίζει με γνωστά επιβατηγά πλοία που άλλοτε συνέδεσαν τους πλόες τους με το όνειρο χιλιάδων Ελλήνων για μια καλύτερη ζωή σε τόπους μακρινούς, όπως την Αμερική και την Αυστραλία, ενώ άλλοτε υπηρέτησαν με επιτυχία τον χώρο του παγκόσμιου τουρισμού, ως κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Μέσα από την χρονολογική παρουσίαση των πλοίων, διαφαίνονται οι μεγάλες προσπάθειες που κατέβαλλαν διαχρονικά διακεκριμένοι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές κυρίως της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες και να ανταποκριθούν στις προκλήσεις που παρουσίαζε ανέκαθεν ο τομέας της επιβατηγών πλοίων.

Η έκθεση “Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» ακολουθεί την έκδοση του ομότιτλου βιβλίου του συγγραφέα και ιστορικού ερευνητή κ. Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από την “Αργώ Εκδοτική-Διαφημιστική Μ.Ε.Π.Ε.”. 

*Η έκθεση, η οποία παρουσιάζεται σε δύο γλώσσες (ελληνικά-αγγλικά), θα διαρκέσει από την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου έως Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009, με ελεύθερη είσοδο για το κοινό.*

*Ώρες λειτουργίας:* 
*Δευτέρα και Τρίτη : 10:00-13:00,* 
*Τετάρτη έως Κυριακή:10:00- 20:30.*

----------


## sylver23

σε εναν διαδρομο διπλα ακριβως στην αιθουσα της εκθεσης εχει και 3 μοντελα πλοιων

*1o ειναι  το OCEANIC*

oceanic 1.jpg oceanic 2.jpg
oceanic 4.jpg



*2ο το QUEEN FREDERICA*

queen frederica.jpg q fr.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και 3ο το ITALIA αν δεν κανω λαθος

P1283213.jpg

P1283215.jpg

P1283216.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω που θα την βρείτε (είναι στο Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα - Πλανητάριο και να συμπληρώσω ακόμη ότι η έκθεση θα είναι ανοιχτή μέχρι και τις *8 Φεβρουαρίου* (*Ημέρα της κοπής της πίττας μας*) άρα μπορεί να συνδιαστούν και τα δύο την ίδια ημέρα.
> 
> Μην την χάσετε!


Και όπως ίσως διαβάσατε εδώ ένας από αυτούς που δηλώσανε συμμετοχή στην κοπή της πίττας μας θα φύγει από αυτή με ένα αντίτυθπο του βιβλίου ώστε να είναι προετοιμασμένος για το τι θα δει (αν συνδυάσει και τα δύο όπως πρότεινε ο Leo) και να έχει στο αρχείο του όλα όσα είδε.

----------


## Naias II

> και 3ο το ITALIA αν δεν κανω λαθος
> 
> P1283216.jpg


Το ΙΤΑΛΙΑ είναι το ελαττωματάκι το προσέξατε? Εγώ αν και το είχα φωτογραφήσει εκεί που ήμουν τώρα το παρατήρησα.

----------

